# pair of extremes (100th topic i extreme giant fourm)



## crimsonrazac (Feb 27, 2009)

:woot I now have a pair of Extremes reserved :woot 

who already has an extreme or a pair? How old and how big are they now :?: Pictures would be nice.  

:shock: 100th topic in this fourm :shock:


----------



## Beasty (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on your reservation!
I got a pair last year in October. They promptly went to sleep within a couple weeks of getting them. I did, however, get a few shots of them before they went down for winter.

My male:






The pair:





The female:





So, they're not so big. Maybe 15-17 inches tops. Seeing how they crashed so quickly after getting them it's going to be almost like I had to wait to get them myself. From what little time I did get to spend with them, the male seemed more relaxed where the female must have been scared.(she opened her mouth to bite more than once) I'm hoping they both turn out to be very tame and sociable- esp. seeing the size of the parents!


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea i ordered some to there so kool and muscular i cant wait to get mine


----------



## dave (Apr 15, 2009)

I got an extreme off bobby last season, he was like 2 weeks old. By october- november he was 22 inches. From what I read hes about average, some up to 2 feet before their first nap. Hes just getting active again, so we'll see where he goes this year. Pics coming soon on one of these threads.


----------



## kethry (Apr 29, 2009)

thats him a long time ago hes almost 3 feet :-D :fiwo :dan


----------

